# [DEAL OVER] FIRE DEAL - Latte Maker $20 8:00 PM Eastern



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr. Coffee Latte Maker for $20 - MUST purchase via your Fire for the deal.

I think it is this unit:

http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Coffee-BVMC-EL1-Cafe-Latte/dp/B005BG7MK4


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Refuses to let me put it in the cart, even though it says it is putting it in the cart and  there was a problem.  umab;e tp add to cart bit continues to say 0% claimes..

I assume they are gone but I hit that button the nanosecond it appeared.. on the fire.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Seamonkey said:


> Refuses to let me put it in the cart, even though it says it is putting it in the cart and there was a problem. umab;e tp add to cart bit continues to say 0% claimes..
> 
> I assume they are gone but I hit that button the nanosecond it appeared.. on the fire.


Keep trying. That happened to me with the last offer and I got one after a bunch of tries.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I had to set  up my schedule for next week.  I tried many times.  It STILL sayd 0% claimed, 43 min to go.. clearly inaccurate.

Did you at least get one?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

If I bring up the Fire again I get 2 min left LIVE DEAL, but unable to add this item to your cart. 

Oh well

OMG.. I clicked on more details and it offered me 1 Click and added it to my basket and placed the order.  No estimate on shipping though.  Strange.  It will be a great silent auction item for the animal care center where I volunteer and we should get more than $20 easily.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Their system is really not working for this.  It ordered up for me at the $47 price AND it wouldn't be here until after our Super Pet Adoption event, and the silent auction..  so I cancelled.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Seamonkey said:


> Their system is really not working for this. It ordered up for me at the $47 price AND it wouldn't be here until after our Super Pet Adoption event, and the silent auction.. so I cancelled.


I bet if you call them and tell them that you can finagle one. You clicked while the deal was still live, and it went to your cart.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, well....I certainly don't need a latte maker. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah . . . I saw the text about it and didn't even try for it.  We don't do any sort of coffee-ish stuff.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I was tempted, but passed. Had it been $10 I probably would have bought two.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ahh, I think the deal had to be over, but my screen was still claiming it wasn't and I don't even drink coffee.  Just wanted a great fundraiser.  Besides unless I paid for other than 2 day shipping it wasn't going to arrive until after the event.  It was easy to cancel the order, at least.


----------

